# MI PROPUESTA PARA EL JORGE CHAVEZ



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ayer como jugando me puse a dibujar un bosquejo para el Jorge Chavez...el cual despues lo transladé a paint (ya que todavía no domino el Rhino). 

Qué les parece?

Foto de SkyPeru









Así luce actualmente









Mi propuesta


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:uh: Y lo hiciste con paint? Está buena la idea! Me gustó mucho (claro, yo no soy ni diseñador ni arquitecto) pero estaría mejor si borraras esos postes  o soportes de color negro, o en todo caso, que fueran de otro color pero en sí la idea está bravaza! Hasta le quitaste la pared de ladrillos xD!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Buena J Block!Esa torre esta horrible de la manera que esta ahora.El techo me gusto tambien, aunque lo haria hasta mas ancho,que tape toda la pista.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Tu diseño está más interesante que el actual, pero puede estar mejor (si lo hago yo porsupuesto):crazy2:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

o.Ò jajja Oe.. se ve bien! me gusta me gusta, es mucho mejor q el actual. El techo sobre todo le da una mejor imagen al lugar.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Se ve bien tu diseño, se deberia aprovechar tambien la zona del estacionamiento, porque no hacerlo subterraneo, y poner otros servicios o una parada de autobus con servicio desde alguna zona de Lima al aeropuerto, aqui en Madrid hay una linea de autobus que hace ese trayecto, y el metro tambien lo hace.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Me gusto la idea del techo!!


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

bien ah! me gusta tu diseño, buena la idea de un techo.


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Esta bacan la propuesta... una pregunta... que fue de la ampliacion y el aumento de mangas??? no se supone que para el 2008 debia llegar a mas de 20??? solo van 7 y ya estamos a mediados del 2006... mmmm parece que no la hacen o si??? Alguien tiene fotos de la zona de embarque??? He ido al aeropuerto y he visto las fotos que postean aca... pero nunca he podido ver la zona de embarque... ah y si alguien ha ido recientemente para ver la nueva mezzanine... 
Saludos


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Me gusta tu idea para el edificio principal el alto, pero la verdad que no tanto tu estilo carpa para la terminal, de todas maneras te felicito, creo que seras un buen arquitecto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

freddiewa said:


> Esta bacan la propuesta... una pregunta... que fue de la ampliacion y el aumento de mangas??? no se supone que para el 2008 debia llegar a mas de 20??? solo van 7 y ya estamos a mediados del 2006... mmmm parece que no la hacen o si??? Alguien tiene fotos de la zona de embarque??? He ido al aeropuerto y he visto las fotos que postean aca... pero nunca he podido ver la zona de embarque... ah y si alguien ha ido recientemente para ver la nueva mezzanine...
> Saludos


Supongo que todavía hay tiempo para aumentar el número de mangas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios! Tomaré sus consejos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Me gusta tu idea para el edificio principal el alto, pero la verdad que no tanto tu estilo carpa para la terminal, de todas maneras te felicito, creo que seras un buen arquitecto.


Ese toldo se me ocurrió a último minuto...pero ya sea estilo carpa o canopy de hecho se necesita un area techada al ingreso como tienen todos los aeropuertos internacionales.

Ahh...y gracias!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

J3R3MY said:


> Tu diseño está más interesante que el actual, pero puede estar mejor (si lo hago yo porsupuesto):crazy2:


Si lo hubiera hecho con Rhino y 3D Max hubiera quedado mil veces mejor. Sin embargo, todavía estoy aprendiendo a usar esos programas. Hasta ahora solo uso Autocad, Photoshop y FormZ.

Tienes Rhino? A ver tu propuesta pues!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta chevere, tambien me gustaria que quitase los postes, y de la torres me parece muy bonito pero esos triangulitos no me gustan muchos, el diseño del techo que sobresale esta espectacular. Buen trabajo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jeje...gracias! Alucina que a mi tampoco me gustan esos triángulos, los puse al final...haré otro diseño y le quitaré los triángulos para ver como queda.

Fácil esos postes pueden ser de otro color, usé el negro para diferenciarlo de los tres tonos de gris que ya estoy usando para el techo, representando acero inoxidable.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

DE Otro color se verian mas bacanes.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

J Block said:


> Ayer como jugando me puse a dibujar un bosquejo para el Jorge Chavez...el cual despues lo transladé a paint (ya que todavía no domino el Rhino).
> 
> Qué les parece?
> 
> ...


Esta muy buena, la verdad es que la parte externa es bastante fofa y contrasta con el interior... aunque el problema es: Que haria ese techo por el interior? bueno, sin embargo, lo que muestras esta 1000000000000000000000000000000000000 veces mejor que lo hicieron, te debieron contratar a ti! XD....
PD: lo unico que no me gusto mucho fue la torre, que la dejen como esta.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve bien, me gusta.En lo que creo que todos opinamos igual es en que tienenn que hacerle algo a la torre...pásales tu diseño.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

J3R3MY said:


> Tu diseño está más interesante que el actual, *pero puede estar mejor (si lo hago yo porsupuesto*):crazy2:


 :scouserd: jajajaja


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

si luce bien con tu propuesta.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Me gusta la reja gris que reemplazaria a esa horrible pared de ladrillo. Tambien al lado le iria bien el vidrio. Me gusto la solucion para la torre, que horrible se ve ahora. Y el techo tambien me gusta pero tengo incertidumbre a los palos negros.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

J Block said:


> Ayer como jugando me puse a dibujar un bosquejo para el Jorge Chavez...el cual despues lo transladé a paint (ya que todavía no domino el Rhino).
> 
> Qué les parece?
> 
> ...



hehe, definitivamente cambio la cara del aeropuerto de manera radical y para bien. La propuesta me gusta y siguiendo la tendencia que has hecho ya me la imagino una y otra vez como si yo tambien la estuviera haciendo en programa. Definitivamente la cobertura tensionada, elemento de moda actualmente -y a pesar de ser de ultimo momento- le sube los bonos a tu disenho.......La torre tambien ha mejorado mucho

congratsss


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Se ve bien, me gusta.En lo que creo que todos opinamos igual es en que tienenn que hacerle algo a la torre...pásales tu diseño.


Matenme pero yo creo que no hay sentido en hacerle algo a la torre, ni hubo sentido hacerle algo a la fachada del aeropuerto..... antes la fachada estaba mejor, necesitaba remodelarse por dentro, hacer el nuevo espigon y la fachada hacerle ajustes que mejoren su desenpeño practico, la torre no me parece horrenda, lo malo es que contrasta con la horrenda cortina de vidrio que le pusieron a la fachada. El interior les quedo bien, el exterior no... si querian remodelar, hubieran tenido en cuenta todas las cosas, no solo que se ve "mas moderno"... jejejeje, es mi opinion. 

PD: El trabajo de J mejora muchisimo el aeropuerto, lo unico que no me agrado mucho fue la torre XD.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Matenme pero yo creo que no hay sentido en hacerle algo a la torre, ni hubo sentido hacerle algo a la fachada del aeropuerto..... antes la fachada estaba mejor, necesitaba remodelarse por dentro, hacer el nuevo espigon y la fachada hacerle ajustes que mejoren su desenpeño practico, la torre no me parece horrenda, lo malo es que contrasta con la horrenda cortina de vidrio que le pusieron a la fachada. El interior les quedo bien, el exterior no... si querian remodelar, hubieran tenido en cuenta todas las cosas, no solo que se ve "mas moderno"... jejejeje, es mi opinion.
> 
> PD: El trabajo de J mejora muchisimo el aeropuerto, lo unico que no me agrado mucho fue la torre XD.



Pues difiero en algo... si tu llegas del trabajo para luego salir a una fiesta, te cambias solo el pantalòn y como la camisa hace juego te la dejas???

Lo necesario en remodelaciones es que todo el diseño termine rejuvenecido. Si bien es cierto la torre siempre ha sido de tal muy bien propuesta, necesita remozarse. 

El diseño me gusta Bruno, solo sugerirìa que le quites los triàngulos al muro de vidrio de la torre y queda bastante bien

CAriños


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Pues difiero en algo... si tu llegas del trabajo para luego salir a una fiesta, te cambias solo el pantalòn y como la camisa hace juego te la dejas???
> 
> Lo necesario en remodelaciones es que todo el diseño termine rejuvenecido. Si bien es cierto la torre siempre ha sido de tal muy bien propuesta, necesita remozarse.
> 
> ...


Bueno, en mi humilde opinion, no necesariamente... aunque podria ser que se cambie el color de los vidrios, pero no mas de ahi... o en todo caso, ya que encantan las cortinas de vidrio en el aeropuerto, pues que conviertan la torre en una enorme cortina de vidrio T______T.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno a mi me agrado, pero la torre en sí no me convenció.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Bueno, en mi humilde opinion, no necesariamente... aunque podria ser que se cambie el color de los vidrios, pero no mas de ahi... o en todo caso, ya que encantan las cortinas de vidrio en el aeropuerto, pues que conviertan la torre en una enorme cortina de vidrio T______T.



El problema no es tanto si cambiarlo o no, igual que tú opino que lo mejor no es muchas veces hacer cambios dràsticos. Solo pienso que si se tomaron el trabajo de semejante obra (era terrible llegar a Lima y entrar a galpones para ingreso de internacionales) pues por lo menos debieron de mejorar la apariencia de la torre.

Vuelvo y repito como en mi post, de por si, la torre estaba bien, siempre me ha gustado.

Pero ya que podemos ponerla mas wapa... porque no hacerlo? y no solo con vidrios ah a pesar que no me disgusta el diseño de Bruno, me parece que una torre de control siempre es mas austera en los diseños convencionales, por cuestiones de seguridad... tambièn se pueden usar colores y pinturas especiales.

Ahora vuelvo y repito, no se de cuando es la foto, quizà se tomò antes de que la obra llegara a la torre y ahora mismo està pintada y se ve mostra...

SErìa bueno que alguno de ustedes le tome una foto o el 28 que yo llego al toke le saco una


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por tu comentario Vane. Te confieso que esos triángulos en la torre tampoco me convencieron mucho. Quería seguir el mismo diseño de la fachada, pero no quedó muy bien.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La modificacion que has planteado en el techo, me parece genial, el tejado curvo hace que el aeropuerto parezca otro, la reja tambien me parece buena idea, una pared de ladrillos no resulta agradable a la vista, la torre tambien se ve bien y definitivamente esa torre deberia ser remodelada. Buen trabajo causita kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Causita! Qué ha sido de tu vida?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

J Block said:


> Causita! Qué ha sido de tu vida?


Ya se acerca el fin de ciclo, la universidad esta bien pesada estas ultimas semanas, entra al msn ps.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

J Block said:


> Mi propuesta


Que tal el estilo de este frontis? (aeropuerto de Shangai) creo se podría aplicar al Jorge Chavez y se ganaría luminosidad al interior del hall principal.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

JT69 MOSTRA LA IDEA!!!! ya pues Bruno haz algo asì... se verìa impresionante


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...bien chevere! Pero crearlo en paint es bastante dificil...:S


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Me parece excelente tu propuesta, J Block. Sin embargo, creo que tu techo (manteniendo exactamente la misma forma) debería estar más arriba, para que la idea pudiera ser aceptada por quienes hicieron el diseño actual (pues de otra forma su fachada, con los motivos incaicos que ellos diseñaron, quedaría casi totalmente tapada).


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ajà!! ahì està, la opiniòn que esperaba, Pedro ha visto los detalles que yo no... pucha si han puesto motivos pre incaicos MOSTRASO!!!!!!

Gracias por desaznarme Pedro!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

No me hagas cachita acerca de mis casi nulos conocimientos de arquitectura, o me veré obligado a llevarte al campo de las altas finanzas!!!! Jajaja!
A ver, cuál es tu opinión acerca del J Blocksístico proyecto, mi estimada Vane?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> No me hagas cachita acerca de mis casi nulos conocimientos de arquitectura, *o me veré obligado a llevarte al campo * de las altas finanzas!!!! Jajaja!
> A ver, cuál es tu opinión acerca del J Blocksístico proyecto, mi estimada Vane?


Shuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mucha luz pues!!!!! No te pases ...

Ya opinè arriba, pero lo que más me gusta del thread de Bruno, es justamente el tiempo que se ha tomado para realizar la propuesta.

Yo no tengo tiempo, entre el trabajo y este foro ya no tengo vida!!!!!!!!!!!!! jajajajajaajaja. 

Cuidate mucho Pedro


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Shuuuuuuuuuuuuuu mucha luz pues!!!!! No te pases ...


Jajaja! Eres incorregible, chibola!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

jajaja...gracias por los comentarios! Estoy tomando nota de todo lo que proponen.

En cuanto al tiempo, no fue nada...diseñe la propuesta como jugando, un domingo por la tarde...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Jajaja! Eres incorregible, chibola!!!


jajajajajajajaajajajajajaja ya tìo


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

El jorge chaves deberian hacerle otra pista paralela asi quedaria mejor, me dio roche cuando el avion de la aerolinia "american air lines" (por sierto muy incomoda esa aerolinea asientos muy pegados y de regular atencion) iba a aterrizar cuando regrese a peru en el 2005 y dijeron en español:" disculpen pasajeros que no se pueda aterrizar en estos momentos... el aeropuerto de lima solo tiene una pista de aterrizaje y de despegue... " mientras que el avion daba vuelta y vuelta si por 15 minutos de angustia por pisar tierra patria.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

cibert said:


> El jorge chaves deberian hacerle otra pista paralela asi quedaria mejor, me dio roche cuando el avion de la aerolinia "american air lines" (por sierto muy incomoda esa aerolinea asientos muy pegados y de regular atencion) iba a aterrizar cuando regrese a peru en el 2005 y dijeron en español:" disculpen pasajeros que no se pueda aterrizar en estos momentos... el aeropuerto de lima solo tiene una pista de aterrizaje y de despegue... " mientras que el avion daba vuelta y vuelta si por 15 minutos de angustia por pisar tierra patria.


Justo a partir de las 10pm hasta las 2am, se juntan muchos vuelos internacionales.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> JT69 MOSTRA LA IDEA!!!! ya pues Bruno haz algo asì... se verìa impresionante


Se ve que tienes muy buen gusto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

cibert said:


> El jorge chaves *deberian hacerle otra pista paralela * asi quedaria mejor, me dio roche cuando el avion de la aerolinia "american air lines" (por sierto muy incomoda esa aerolinea asientos muy pegados y de regular atencion) iba a aterrizar cuando regrese a peru en el 2005 y dijeron en español:" disculpen pasajeros que no se pueda aterrizar en estos momentos... el aeropuerto de lima solo tiene una pista de aterrizaje y de despegue... " mientras que el avion daba vuelta y vuelta si por 15 minutos de angustia por pisar tierra patria.


tengo entendido que una siguiente etapa o la ultima etapa abarcara la construccion de nuevo terminal, mangas y nueva pista de aterrizaje....


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Aproximadamente en el 2012 se hará la segunda pista, en la zona donde ahora sólo hay chacras, y se transformará totalmente el aeropuerto.
La terminal actual desaparecerá y se construirá una nueva, en forma de H, entre las dos pistas. 









Así que gocen de la infraestructura actual, pues no durará mucho tiempo más.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^^^ :drool: :drool:

seguro que será para el 2012?


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Si no me equivoco, el plazo que se le dio a LAP vencía el 2010, pero logró que se le ampliara al 2012. Voy a buscar confirmación.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

La segunda pista tiene plazo hasta el 2012, pero el nuevo terminal quizás demore hasta cerca del 2020.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El de Shangai si que es impresionante


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

J Block said:


>


Teniendo un techo como el de la segunda foto, se podría dar cobertura a cuatro carriles..dos para omnibuses y custers, y los otros dos para particulares, ayudando de esta manera a dar orden y fluidez.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> La segunda pista tiene plazo hasta el 2012, pero el nuevo terminal quizás demore hasta cerca del 2020.


Buen punto, JT. Pero por la forma en que se están moviendo todos los indicadores de nuestra economía (demanda, turismo, flujos de carga y pasajeros) no me extrañaría que todos los plazos se acorten y que el nuevo terminal esté en construcción mucho antes de lo pensado. A fin de cuentas, la reciente remodelación del aeropuerto no ha sido tanto para ampliar su capacidad, sino fundamentalmente para mejorarle el aspecto y darle mayor eficiencia. A mediano plazo, la ampliación es improrrogable.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El actual terminal tiene a la fecha un espigón de 600 metros que abastecen 7 mangas, su completo desarrollo estipula llegar a las 18 mangas (2.5 veces mayor a la de hoy) con la consecuente ampliación del espigón y demás servicios. Toda esta inversión estaba prevista para después del 2008, no creo que al 2012 (dentro de 6 años) se nos vuelva insuficiente y estemos urgentes de un nuevo terminal. Lo que hoy sí se ve necesario es una segunda pista y mejorar los servicios de migracion.

El nuevo terminal que acogerá 53 mangas se hará realidad, pero le calculo como mínimo unos 10 añitos más (2017).


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

^^
53 mangas es mucho más que ahora! Tanto irá a aumentar la cantidad de vuelos?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El nuevo terminal tendrá la capacidad para acoger 53 mangas, pero estas se implementaran al ritmo de la demanda, no todas de un porrazo. El plazo es hasta antes del 2030.


----------



## ItaliaTetra (Aug 5, 2006)

Hagan cualquier diseño funcional pero se debe YA organizar la zona externa de llegada y salida de pasajeros .Actualmente es caótica , exesivos taxis y poca fluidez vehicular...
La Sombrilla propuesta podria ser mas sencilla, no olvidar que en Lima y Callao llueve muy poco y por lo general las condiciones ambientales son benignas.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

a mi me parece que los del lap son unos estafadores , simepre aplazan los plazos el hotel ace tiempo que deberia estar ,


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

creo q ese techo se parece a alguno que he visto
facil al de maquinarias de javier prado en la molina


----------



## ZeCa2 (Aug 18, 2006)

m gusta la idea del techo, perocomo k esta un toke bajo. lo k no me parece es cubrir la torre con vidrios, creo k seria malazo, por los reflejos :S imagina un avion tratando d aterrizar y empañado por el sol :S!! ademas d eso, creo k se abusaria ya del uso del vidrio, creo k el diseño actual esta mjor k eso... aunke creo k se deberia trabajar en la fachada d esta.


----------



## soyperuvianboy (Aug 17, 2006)

La idea del techo ta mostra, pero creo que seria mas paja que cubra cuatro carriles, como en shangai, y sin los postes negros que estan debajo del techo. Y la torre como que otra cosa, ahi si que no me gustaron los vitrales. Pero buena voz la actitud.


----------



## ItaliaTetra (Aug 5, 2006)

Una cubierta funcional y estética : Ezeiza


----------

